# Prayer Points



## Suzie

Let’s all come together and pray for each other when we think the impossible wouldn’t become a reality or going thru any difficult time. Please leave a prayer point if you need us all to join you in communicating with God to assist in fulfilling his will on our lives.


----------



## Cate1976

DH and I have our review tomorrow at 2.30pm.  I'm praying that we're are able to sign the consent forms for whatever treatment (IVF has been mentioned) we need to have our own baby.  Am going through a really hard time at the moment as my Nan died 11 days ago, (found out day after as she died at 11pm).  Our church family are being amazing.  Our senior leader and his wife have been really supportive since DH and I found out we'll need treatment to have our own LO.


----------



## Nofi

Hello Cate,

I will surely have you in my thoughts and prayers. I pray that God bestow his favour upon you tomorrow during your consultation and news of a good treatment plan suitable for your needs will you & DH receive.

God will surely help you to get through this time of grief and loss of your Nan. I pray for God to give you and your family the strength to pull thru and unity amongst everyone affected by the loss. 

Glad to know you've got a good support network in church.

 Take care,

Nofi


----------



## Cate1976

Have had a breakthrough already with Nan's death.  Since coming home from town today, I've been able to look at the things from her that we've got in our lounge without crying.  Text my senior leader this and he's pleased, got a smiley face back, I've got smileys on my phone and he has too.

 is 2 days late.  Could be stress, I don't know.  If God has done a miracle what timing.


----------



## Fionab

We have egg collection and I'm hoping and praying that it will work for us this time.  If we are never going to have children then I pray that we may have the courage to accept that instead.

Cate, hope your appointment goes well tomorrow.

Fiona


----------



## Nofi

Hello Fiona,

Wishing you a quick recovery from egg collection today.

I pray all goes well with eggs and they fertilise accordingly. I believe God that started the good work on collection of your eggs will be faithful to complete the process. 

All the very best with this cycle and please share with us the joy of your BFP.

Take care,
Nofi


----------



## Cate1976

DH and I going on waiting list for IVF from today.  There's 27 couples ahead of us but our area are currently funding 7 cycles per month.  They've already called the ones for February so we should be among the couples who reach top of list in July and we'd have to tell hospital when next AF comes.  Consultant said that would put us at starting treatment in September and it's about 5-6 weeks which puts testing at around mid-end of October.  So pleased.  Phoned my parents and told them and Mum has just phoned and she's really chuffed as well.  Text our fantastic senior leader and he's pleased as well (got 3 smiley's back in reply).  

We've said for 2 embryos to be put back which means a 40% chance of it being succesful with a 25% chance of twins.  I replied double the blessing. 

PRAISE GOD HE IS AWESOME


----------



## Nofi

Cate,

   THANKING GOD for his abundant mercy.


----------



## FairyDust2012

Hi

I could do with some support and comfort prayer, as some of u know i have now been with out a af for 117 days and in december 07 thought my dreams had come true but unfortuntily it wasnt meant to be and although i have managed to be strong this long im starting to feel very emotional and weak.

I have already prayed to god for some strength and comfort and for some answers/guidance but it would be lovely to have ur prays too.

Thank you girls xxxx


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Specialmum I am praying for you. 

Cate that is really good news!

Fionab really hope things went well. Please let us know.


----------



## Fionab

Specialmum, I will pray for you.

Glad you got added to list Cate.

We got 8 eggs, 6 of which fertilised overnight.  We have ET tomorrow afternoon so I hope that they will all be ok until we get them back on board.

Fiona


----------



## FairyDust2012

Thank you girls!  Fiona I will pray for u too hun xx

This board is a lovely idea!  i am feeling better already xx


----------



## Oonagh14

I wonder, would anyone be able to pray for us?

We have just undergone our first cycle of IVF+ICSI at CARE Manchester and are due to test on 28th Feb. We're both very worried and scared about how we will cope if the answer is not what we are hoping for. We ask God to help us and to shine on us to help us provide a much longed for grandchild for our parents.


----------



## Cate1976

Praying for you both Specialmum and Niamh.


----------



## FairyDust2012

Thanks girls, im feeling very crampy today so im hoping that my af will come shortly..i am also feeling alittle better as each day passes..so i know u are helping me..God bless xx



Niamh84 said:


> I wonder, would anyone be able to pray for us?
> 
> We have just undergone our first cycle of IVF+ICSI at CARE Manchester and are due to test on 28th Feb. We're both very worried and scared about how we will cope if the answer is not what we are hoping for. We ask God to help us and to shine on us to help us provide a much longed for grandchild for our parents.


Yes i will hun, i will pray for ur embies to be kept safe and strong  and i will ask that u are given peace and restfullness in ur time of wait...Good luck and all the best for ur test day! xxx


----------



## Oonagh14

Thank you, I really really appreciate it.


----------



## Emily_2007

I'm going in for surgery on Friday at 2:00pm to have one tube removed, the other treated and to look for and treat possible endometriosis. Please pray that all goes well. 
My prayers are with you all.
God Bless
Emily x


----------



## Sasha B

Emily, will pray for the surgery on Friday, that it is successful and that you have a speedy recovery.

Niamh, will be praying for peace to surround you tonight and that you will have some very good news to share with us tomorrow.

Ditto that for Specialmum as well.

God bless,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Dibley

Hello ladies 

*Emily* - praying for a successful outcome for your surgey on Friday. Pray that you will be surrounded with God's love and His peace to combat any pre-op nerves. Your in his care he won't let danger come your way. God bless 

*Special Mum * - praying for God's strength to support you during this frustrating time. May you feel His presence near, guiding you in all your 
decisions 

*Fiona * - Praying for a positive outcome   

*Niamh* - praying you have a peaceful nights sleep and that you will know God's peace as you test tomorrow. Please God let it work for Niamh! 

*Sasha* - praying for you too and thanking God that your such an inspiration to us all - you're such a special lady! 

*Feehilyfan* - Big hugs  - praying that you will have healing in mind and body. And that a solution will show itself to help you feel more comfortable in Church  God bless x

And thank you Lord for this site and the way we see miracles happening here each day 

Dibley x


----------



## Oonagh14

Thank you all so much for your prayers IT WORKED

Well, at 7.15 this morning we both couldn't hold out any longer.

I went to the loo and did the sample and left the actual "testing" part to dh. We lay in bed for what felt like 3 years not 3 minutes and he left me to go and see the result.

















                                          
                

We're both absolutely over the moon excited, Im not sure I quite believed the two test sticks!!!!!

I'll be due 4th November.


----------



## liveinhope

Please could you pray for me and DH.  We got a BFP on Monday from our 1st ICSI cycle but now I am bleeding heavily and have been warned by the clinic that it is likely the pg is over.  I have a blood test tomorrow to find out for definite.  I pray that my worst nightmare will not come true and that at least one of our embies is still there and for strength for me and DH.  It is so hard to contemplate going through all this again.

God bless you all

Amen


----------



## TLZ

Hello

Would you please pray for me ..

After a recent IUI BFN we are changing clinic and moving on to IVF .. it's all taking time though and I am struggling with impatience for our miracle to happen(been ttc for 4.5 years now) and also struggling with overwhelming envy of others good news ... help!

Needing some strength today ...

Thankyou,

TLZ x


----------



## Cate1976

liveinhope.  I hope and pray that one of your embies is ok.


----------



## Wicklow

Livein hope - prayers being said for you

Niamh - GOD IS GOOD!

Emily - prayers for you on friday hun

TLZ - For your change and upheaval, am praying for you

Love and prayers to all those I have missed - you know who you are

Ruth


----------



## Nofi

Niamh -- Thanks for sharing your testimony. TO GOD BE THE GLORY.        I pray you have a stressfree 9 months full of good health. 

Feehilyfan-- I pray that God will give you the strength to go to church to worship him by fellowship with others.

Emily - Will have you in my thoughts and prayers for your surgery tommorow. He shall annoint the hands of all clinicians that come in contact with you.

Liveinhope - God's will shall be done with your preganacy. You are in my prayers.

TLZ - I will be praying for patience, joy and strength in this TTC journey for you.

Nofi
xx


----------



## Dibley

Hi all 

*Niamh* - WOOHOO! Another miracle!  Thankyou Lord for answering our prayers. So happy for you and DH - praying that God will bless this special time 

*LiveinHope* - so sorry to hear this news  what a worrying time for you & DH. Please be assured you are very much in my thoughts and prayers - Please Lord, even in the hardest of situations you are there bringing your comfort, healing and peace. Please Lord hear our cries and turn our tears of worry into 
joy  We are all here for you 

*TLZ * - Yes, it's a hard and sometimes long journey we all tread 
Praying you have the strength and the courage to face all that lies ahead. Remember that God has got 'great plans for you, plans to prosper and not harm.'

*Nofi * - your a true prayer warrior - I love your enthusiasm - wish you were in my church!  Thanking the Lord for you too 

To everyone else God blessings be with you 

Dibley x


----------



## Sasha B

Liveinhope   . I'll be praying for that new little life growing inside you and for you & Dh as you wait to hear the test results. xxx

TLZ- I can so identify with that jealousy you referred to. Please don't beat yourself up for feeling it. You're only human and its hard seeing other people have babies at the drop of a hat when its been such a hard struggle for you to achieve your hearts desire. God knows your heart & the fact that you're willing to bring your feelings to Him is the best thing you could ever do   .

Niamh, that's such wonderful news! Congratulations. Will pray that your little one stays safe and sound for the next 9 months.

Dibley, I could say the same about you (re: being an inspiration).

Nofi, I agree with Dibley. You are a prayer worrior and is great to have you on this board.

Girls, can I also just say a HUGE THANK YOU to God!!!

After 6 months of stressful and emotional wrangling with the HFEA to get my dh's sperm transported to my clinic in the Czech Republic, it has finally arrived there today. I have to admit there were times when I thought it would never ever happen and all my hope of having a second child seemed to drain away, but thank God He is bigger & stronger than I ever could be.

Bless you all,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Dibley

Sasha,

I replied on the Reprofit board also - but just wanted to say

THANK YOU GOD  for answering Sasha's prayers!

I have prayed everyday for you and am so pleased it's all coming together for you hun 

God bless Dibley x


----------



## liveinhope

Just to let you know my blood results are back and both our beanies are gone.  More than likely it was a chemical pregnancy.  There are not words at this time to describe how I am feeling....

Thank you all for your support.


----------



## Fionab

Liveinhope, I'm really sorry to hear your news  I will keep you in my prayers.

Fiona


----------



## Dibley

Liveinhope  

I am so sorry - I had a chemical pregnancy last November - it is devastating to get so near and for it then to cruely be taken away 
Take time to grieve - I remember reading on someone's signature on the board:
'A little life, not a little loss' those words brought me comfort. 

Both you and DH will be very much in my thoughts and prayers in the coming days.

In time, you may decide to give it another go - my Dr. said the fact that I got a BFP was a good sign - didn't feel like it at the time believe me  But after the tears, the shouts, the 'why me?' as vulnerable as I was, I did find God's peace and in his strength was able to keep going. Whatever you decide - we're all here for you   

God bless Dibley


----------



## Sasha B

Liveinhope, I'm so sorry, hun. You and Dh must be devastated. I know its not much consolation for now but your little ones are being safely held in God's arms. I don't know why He allows such tragic things to happen, but I do know that somehow he will give you the comfort & the strength to get through this very sad time.

Love to you 7 your Dh,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Cate1976

to you liveinhope.  I'll be praying for you.  I got BFP on pee stick day AF was due back in Feb 05, only to get bleeding 4 days later.  That was either a early mc or chemical pg.  If you need to   then do so.  It's ok to be angry as well.  Take all the time you need to grieve.  You will get through this.


----------



## FairyDust2012

Hello girls

Well i just wanted to say thank u for all ur prays as on last thurs i got a natural ovulation surge and today it was confirmed by a blood test result!!  Im so happy!!

So now if its ok i would love ur prays for our hopful BFP!  

I think i actually O'd saturday so im counting im 5-6 days post ovulation and praying that my egg will be fertilised and gets snuggled in to my lining and we get a beautiful BFP!!

Thanks girls xxx


----------



## Dibley

Hi Specialmum 

Woohoo it's so uplifting to hear about answers to prayers 

Of course I'll pray for a wonderful  for you 

God bless Dibley x


----------



## Sasha B

Oh yes, Specialmum I will definitely pray for you as well and for your little embryo to make him/herself at home.

Lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012

Thank you girls xxxx


----------



## Cate1976

Praying for a BFP for you in Jesus Name


----------



## Wicklow

specialmum- in my thoughts and prayers
ruth


----------



## Wicklow

fionab - sorry for your bfn   to you xxxxx


----------



## Dibley

Fiona b - so sorry it didn't work 

It's a truly awful feeling. Be kind and gentle with yourself in the coming days.
Praying that God will surround you with his love and that in time you will draw strength from Him to contimue 

God bless Dibley x


----------



## fabizzy

Hello please could you pray for me.  I have been trying for baby no 3 for 18mnts now and am starting to think that it is not going to happen  I am truly blessed to have 2 beautiful daughters and if that is all god will let me have then I am truly grateful.  I can't get having another one out of my head and it is making me sad.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fionab

Thanks Wicklow and Dibley for your prayers.  We got a BFN yesterday and we are still a bit shocked but trying to keep our minds off it in some ways.  We were able to go to church yesterday morning and lit candles for our 2 wee embryos which was hard to do but it did help.  All we can do is leave them with God.

We will take a few months off before we decide what to do next, although we expect our NHS treatment to be in 3-6 months which is probably the right sort of break for us (In NI we only get one free NHS treatment so we don't want to miss it).

Fiona


----------



## poppy888

Fionab
Just wanted to send a big   to you
This is a difficult time and it is so hard to understand why prayers cannot be answered. 
I am hoping to make it back to church tomorrow, I have been huffing with God for a few weeks and think its time to make up! 
I will remember you in my prayers.
God Bless
Poppy x


----------



## *looby*

Could you please include my dad in your thoughts / Prayers 

Unfortunately we lost him last night after a week in intensive care   

Must admit to having my beliefs rocked a bit in the last few days,
but would appreciate if you could include dad in your prayers 

Love to all 
xxx


----------



## icky

so sorry to hear your news Looby. I will include him in mine


xxxx


----------



## Dibley

Oh dear Looby - so sorry to read your news 

I prayed for you & your family in my services this morning - and then lit a candle to thank God for all the love & happiness your dad brought you all 

A special prayer:

Merciful Father and Lord of all life,
we praise you that we are made in your image 
and reflect your truth and light.
We thank you for the life of Looby's dad,
and for every memory of love and joy.
We thank you for the years his family shared with him,
the good they saw in him,
and thet love they received from him.
And we now ask Lord, that you give them the strength and courage
to leave him in your care,
confident in your promise of eternal life
through Jesus Christ our Lord. Amen.

You will be in my prayers in the coming days & weeks 

God bless Dibley x


----------



## Cate1976

Looby       and PRAYERS to you and your family.


----------



## Wicklow

Looby, will be saying a prayer for you and your family tonight, such sad news.
With Love Ruth


----------



## FairyDust2012

Hello girls

I know u have been a great comfort to me and i would like us to all have Danni29 and her dh in our thoughts over the next few weeks/months as i have just heard on here she has miscarried her baby and i cant begin to understand how they must feel, so id like to pray for comfort and support at there time of need.

The world can be so cruel..  Such a wonderful lady!

xxxx


----------



## Cate1976

Dibley, would there be any chance of a Praying icon being added to the smileys?


----------



## Dibley

Aw Specialmum of course I'll pray for Danni 

Danni29 - Praying that you will feel God's loving arms holding you & DH very close at this difficult time. 

Cate - Super duper idea 
I will see into it 

Dibley


----------



## Suzie

Cate1976 said:


> Dibley, would there be any chance of a Praying icon being added to the smileys?


added for you 

 

hope thats ok

x


----------



## FairyDust2012

Thanks Susie!!    They are really good!! xxx


----------



## kate101

Hi ladies - I love this thread.  Is it ok to ask you to pray for me and my DH?  We are having ET tomorrow (if all goes well).  It's our last ever go and I'm trying hard to keep positive - I keep thinking why would it happen for me after all this time?  I know we have lots of wonderful love and support and I know God is holding us in his hands too.  I am keeping you all in my thoughts and praying for you all.

K x


----------



## FairyDust2012

Girls im red spotting now so im thinking its all over  

Thank you anyway and u are all in my thoughts xxx


----------



## Dibley

Kate -   that all goes well for you e/t tomorrow - let us know how you get on 

Oh Specialmum - sorry to hear your news.   and   coming your way sweetheart. 

God bless 

Dibley x


----------



## Cate1976

Kate   for ET.  Hope it goes well.

SpecialMum   for you.


----------

